# Help identifying DT



## reneereichert (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello, can anyone help me identify this Desert Tortoise. He has been with a distant family member for over 30 years, it is getting to hard for them to take care of him, and I am considering taking him. I have already researched the permit process, and know I would need to obtain one. I am told he is about 40 years old. He is about 11-12 inches long. Thanks!


----------



## 68merc (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm no expert.... but looks like a California Desert Tortoise. Because of the round shape i'd guess female based on the photos. Great looking tortoise!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like a CDT to me, and a male based on that gular.
Looks like it is a nice size one.


----------



## reneereichert (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you, he definatly is a male, very long gular and very concaved as well. Thats two votes for CDT : ) Glad I posted, I was thinking he looked more like a Gopher Tortoise based on photos I looked at. I will post another photo later with him all cleaned up.


----------



## ascott (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello....I am going with CDT as well....and the mud is what makes HIM perfect ....nothing quite like a mudded up CDT....

If I were you I would keep an eye out...in the first pic he looks like he is being stalked by the ever elusive 5 toe ....two of them closing in on him from behind... 

Also, is that a prior tether hole on the rear of him?


----------



## reneereichert (Sep 1, 2011)

ascott said:


> Hello....I am going with CDT as well....and the mud is what makes HIM perfect ....nothing quite like a mudded up CDT....
> 
> If I were you I would keep an eye out...in the first pic he looks like he is being stalked by the ever elusive 5 toe ....two of them closing in on him from behind...
> 
> Also, is that a prior tether hole on the rear of him?



These are distant family members, hours away that I myself havent known long. My father actually got their info for me at a funeral where it came up that they were looking for a home for this gorgeous guy, so I havent asked about the tether hole : ( but I think it is awful. I have lots of room for him to roam free within the enclosure we will have ready for him. Thanks for the info : )


----------



## ascott (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome and how fun and exciting


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2011)

ascott said:


> Awesome and how fun and exciting



I laugh every time you point out the "ever elusive 5 toe". I never get tired of laughing at that...just like I always laugh at May Anne peeing her pants laughing. I guess I am easy to entertain...


----------



## reneereichert (Sep 1, 2011)

It WAS pretty funny, even funnier that I had to look in the pic to see what was coming from behind, lol...thats when I got it, haaha


----------



## ascott (Sep 1, 2011)

Funny story....I heard of a painted 5 toe the same color as an iroc-z ....now that made me laugh so hard I bet Mary Ann peed her pants.....


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 1, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome and how fun and exciting
> ...


I am easily entertained too!  I am potty trained tho it may not seem like it!!!


----------



## 68merc (Sep 1, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Looks like a CDT to me, and a male based on that gular.
> Looks like it is a nice size one.



Im still learning.


----------



## reneereichert (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their input and of course jokes  had me smilin today )


----------

